
Twitter Catches the 'SPDY' Train - newman314
http://www.webmonkey.com/2012/03/twitter-catches-the-spdy-train/
======
lukifer
This is a positive move, but their bigger priority should be switching away
from those godawful hash-bangs. It is unbelievable to me how long it takes to
load the page for a single tweet.

~~~
mike-cardwell
They've already acknowledged that the hash-bangs were a mistake and have
published their intentions to move away from them. Will take some time though
no doubt.

------
geoffhill
Can't wait until we see SPDY support in Twitter Finagle.

~~~
saladwithsteve
There's already support for SPDY in Finagle, that's how we use it today, it's
basically just another codec.

